# Mandarin Orange Cottage Cheese Salad



## Domestic Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

This salad is so delicious, that you could mistake it for a dessert. Some people may call it Orange Fluff, 
but I prefer to call it "a little taste of heaven" and enjoy making it any time throughout the year. 








Mandarin Orange Cottage Cheese Salad 

1 (16 oz.) container cottage cheese 
1 (6 oz.) packet orange gelatin 
1 (8 oz.) can crushed pineapple (drained well) 
1 (8 oz.) tub frozen Cool Whip (thawed) 
2 (4 oz.) mini bowls mandarin oranges, drained (See *Note)
Additional mandarin oranges, to garnish salad 
A sprig of fresh mint, to garnish salad (optional) 


In a large serving bowl, thoroughly mix together the cottage cheese and the packet of (dry) gelatin powder. 

Now stir in the (well drained) crushed pineapple; mix well. 

Thoroughly fold in the Cool Whip. 

Gently fold in the mandarin oranges. 

Place the bowl (uncovered) in the refrigerator, until the salad becomes firm to the touch. Within a few hours. 

Before serving, garnish salad with a few whole mandarin slices, and possibly a sprig of fresh mint, if desired.

*Note: The mandarin oranges I use to make this salad, come in those 4-ounce mini bowls (4 to a pack), which you can purchase at most grocery stores. I prefer them over the (canned) mandarin oranges.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2016)

This is certainly an old school type of recipe from the Jello era. Nothing wrong with that. Nice and refreshing for the summer.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 2, 2017)

Absolutely delighting for summer.  

Thank you for posting ..


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 5, 2017)

Very refreshing. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 5, 2017)

This sounds scrumptious!  Will have to look for those, I'm guessing, dessert packets of mandarins for lunch boxes?..  sort of thing? 

I've never looked at the weight of jelly pkgs. Was thinking 3 oz was the regular size and 6 oz the large?...  will check it out. 

Thanks for posting...  on my list!


----------



## letscook (Jun 8, 2017)

This is a family favorite for years, Has to be at every function. We use chunks of pineapple instead.
It is also excellent with strawberry jello, .


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 11, 2017)

My Mom made a lime jello/pineapple/cottage cheese salad/dessert once when I was a child. I still suffer from nightmares. I think I'll pass on this, no offense. Maybe I will be brave enough to try it in 10 years..


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 11, 2017)

The good-- your recipe reminded me to buy Cottage Cheese.  Yum.  I think it would be good with green jello and pineapple. 

The not so good--  I can't find my Mother's copy of the Joy's of Jello.  A true collector's item.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 11, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> The good-- your recipe reminded me to buy Cottage Cheese.  Yum.  I think it would be good with green jello and pineapple.
> 
> The not so good--  I can't find my Mother's copy of the Joy's of Jello.  A true collector's item.


it was in a mold in the freezer as I recall.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> My Mom made a lime jello/pineapple/cottage cheese salad/dessert once when I was a child. I still suffer from nightmares. I think I'll pass on this, no offense. Maybe I will be brave enough to try it in 10 years..


Hey, no, that's not offensive at all


----------

